# Molly is getting spayed tomorrow :-(



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tomorrow is the big day for Molly. Not looking forward to it. Tried to find a onsie here but no petstore sells them. Maybe they don't exist in Canada?? I did find a soft pliable cone at the petstore so maybe she won't mind that. I am worried about her and hope everything will be ok!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think a lot of people buy all in one baby vest's. Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had to buy them in the baby department and just cut a whole for the tail.  It was a life saver.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Never thought of that thanks for the info. Guess I will be going baby shopping today!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck Molly.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hugs for Molly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

good luck tomorrow. keep us updated

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I will keep you updated. Today we had puppy class and learned the roll over command. Worked on it with her for 15 minutes and she has got it! I was so excited I was going to try it out just now but no food or treats after 10pm cause of her operation so.........she is being very sucky tonight it's like she knows??? 

Will worry about her all day tomorrow she goes in at 9:30am and we get her back at 4pm. Hope she will still love us I will miss her crazy little personality for the whole day


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She has obviously picked up that you are worried. Our poos are so in tune with us. Hope tomorrow goes well for you and Molly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly.
I hope it all goes well - but be prepared for her looking and feeling pathetic for a few days. She will probably just want to get to her own snuggly bed and have a good sleep.
You will find today awful.... be nice to yourself, being spayed is the best option for pet dogs and they do get over it very quickly. Honestly.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for you both today 

xxx


----------



## terry25950 (Jan 31, 2013)

ruby is being spayed in 2 weeks why are you talking about baby vests and one sites. The vet has not mentioned this? Help please am worried now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All the best.. The baby vest is great! We will be thinking about Molly!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> All the best.. The baby vest is great! We will be thinking about Molly!


Molly got spayed in March It's terry25950's poo that is getting spayed and this thread popped up

As for terry's question Molly needed a onesie so that she wouldn't be able to get to her stitches. It is either that or a cone. I had to use both (bought an inflatable one that goes only around the neck) cause she would try to go at it threw the onesie.


----------

